# /sbin/runscript.sh:/........Permission denied

## moksha

moin, 

folgendes, habe gentoo 1.4 instaliert. (Dual boot System mit SuSE) Soweit lief auch alles wunderbar. 

Die Installation habe ich auf hdb ausgeführt und zwar im chroot modus, aus SuSE herraus. (chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash).

gentoo im lilo angemeldet, reboot, wunderbar richtiger kernel bootet, hardware wird erkannt, swap aktiviert und dann mööp, würg).

folgende fehlermeldung, nur Auszugsweise:

# Adding Swap ........OK

# Remounting root filesystem read-only (if necessary).....OK

# checking root filesystem .......

# /sbin/runscript.sh: /sbin-fsck : Permission denied......!!

#  /sbin/runscript.sh: /usr/bin/logger/  Permission denied

#  /sbin/runscript.sh: /sbin/ sulogin  Perm.den.

#  /sbin/runscript.sh: /bin/run/  Perm.den..........

# und soweiter  und sofort

aborting...........................................

Endegelände

wie es augenscheinlich aussieht hat root keine Berechtigung irgendein Befehl auszuführen, die Verbotsliste ist so lang das ich locker 10 Minuten Tippen würde um sie wieder zugebem.

Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen.

----------

## Beforegod

Scheint so als hättest Du Das Stage X Paket nicht mit tar -xvjpf entpackt! 

Das "p" (permissions) ist wichtig.

Nun hast Du zwei möglichkeiten.

Entweder Du setzt deine ganzen Verzeichniss auf root rechte oder Du gehst den einfacheren weg, entpackst Deinen Stage 3 Tarball nocheinmall und emergest einfach gcc und glibc neu!

Gruß,

BG

----------

## moksha

ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut, ich habe mit 

# "tar -xvjpf /mnt/gentoo/stage1-x86-1.4_rc1-20020908-1208.tar.bz2"

entpackt, und mich auch weiterhin an die vorgaben gehalten.

Kann es damit zu tuhen haben, dass ich über das erste linux ins netz bin. 

Das heisst ich hatte dsl über SuSE gestartet, da ich nun mal etwas unglücklich die "Fritzcard dsl" im Rechner hängen habe und diese nur einbinden kann wenn ich einen laufenden kernel habe.

Dann habe ich ge-chrootet und losgelegt, wie gesagt nach Anleitung.

Das einzigste wo ich abgewichen bin ist der bootloader.

Der einfachere weg braucht seine gewaltige zeit () bei meinem Rechner und der Zeit die ich zur verfügung habe 2-3 Tage), Würde ich alles aber auf root setzen, wären da sicherheitstechnisch auch Probleme und ich müsste ersteinmal herrausfinden wo ich überall root-Rechte setzen muss.

Also alles neu?

Gruss

----------

## Beforegod

hmm

ich würde evt. die Verzeichniss /bin und /sbin nochmals löschen und dann eben die stage3 tarballs entpacken!

Und dann danach nochmal eine emerge -e system

Das sollte genügen!

Gruß,

BG

----------

## teejot

Hi,

ich hab einen aehnlichen Fehler, der aber anscheinend keine Auswirkung hat. Gentoo laeuft auf nem Server, der 1.) selten gebootet wird und 2.) meist keinen Monitor dran hat.

Heute hab ich ihn mal mit Monitor gebootet und da hatte ich auch ein paar solcher Permission Denied Fehler. Und noch ein Wrong Interpreter fehler. aber da wo die Fehler waren (raid und hdparm) scheint trotzdem alles gut gegangen zu sein. Leider konnte ich die Konsole nicht mehr zurueckscrollen bis zu den fehlern und aus dem Kopf wusste ich nicht mehr allzu viel.

Ich glaube nicht an einen Entpackerfehler. Aber was es ist, weiss ich auch nicht. 

Bei mir sind es auch nicht so viele Fehler. Nur 2 oder 3.

seltsam

torben

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

mit dmesg kannst Du die Kernelmeldungen noch mal anzeigen lassen wenn Du willst.

Dim

----------

## teejot

Hi,

ja. Die Kernelnachrichten schon. Das Problem tritt aber ja erst auf wernn init gestartet wurde. Die Ausgaben der initscripte stehen nicht in dem Puffer, den dmesg ausgibt.

torben

----------

